# G23 or G23 Gen 4



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Today I find myself looking through the counter at two G 23's side by side. One is a G23 and the other is a G23 Gen4. The cost difference isn't much, about $75.00. I've committed myself to the .40 in the G23 model but can't decide between which one. What would you do? This will be my first Glock so I'm not sure about the Gen4 thing. As I have small hands I like the idea of the interchangeable grip concept but I'm not sure if that's the only consideration between the two.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

The Glock website does a better job than I could of explaining the improvements they made for Gen4. One feature is a new, dual recoil spring that I've heard was designed specifically for .40 caliber. I would choose Gen4. 

In fact, I just bought a G17 Gen4 earlier this evening. My first Glock. I haven't shot mine yet, but I rented a G17 Gen4 a few days ago and I loved it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd suggest the Gen4 in your case. Small hands will benefit from the smaller Gen4 grip, and part of the price difference is offset by the fact that you get 3 magazines with the full- and mid-size Gen4 Glocks, vs. only two mags with the Gen3s. Gen4 Glocks in .40 work just fine, and the dual-spring setup does make a small difference in reducing muzzle flip (I shot Gen3 and Gen4 G22 models side-by-side with the same ammo, over and over again, and I could see/feel a minor reduction in flip; whether you or I could take advantage of a difference this small is another question entirely).


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, I needed a little nudge into the Gen4. It wasn't so much the price difference that concerned me but the added value or lack of that did.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own two gen3 G23's, one of which is my primary carry gun, and a gen4 G22. In my opinion, the biggest advantage of the gen4's is the rough texture grips. On the compact guns (the G23 is classed as a compact), this new texture will go a long way in stabilizing the gun between shots. I would go with the gen4 for that reason alone.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies. I'll be going with the Gen4. Just needed a little reassurance.


----------



## Trekman (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a Gen 3 G23 that is my primary carry gun. I also shoot once a week at the range. I have never had a problem with gripping my Gen 3. If you plan on carrying it, I would suggest the Gen 3. I have held a Gen 4 and the grip is brutally rough and will tear you up carrying it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Trekman said:


> I have a Gen 3 G23 that is my primary carry gun. I also shoot once a week at the range. I have never had a problem with gripping my Gen 3. If you plan on carrying it, I would suggest the Gen 3. I have held a Gen 4 and the grip is brutally rough and will tear you up carrying it.


I disagree. The gen4 rough texture is a great advantage for a solid grip on the Glock. All but one of my Glocks are gen3's so I have the advantage of using both. The new rough texture is fine and is a good aid in helping one's grip and handling technique. Of course, this is all opinion.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

I own both, I like the Gen 4/23 better but I have to say they are a tough nut. My Glock 19's are much better guns in both 3 & 4 gens. Reliability of the 40 is no where near that of the 9mm Glocks. I would buy the gen 4 /19.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

cocojo said:


> I own both, I like the Gen 4/23 better but I have to say they are a tough nut. My Glock 19's are much better guns in both 3 & 4 gens. *Reliability of the 40 is no where near that of the 9mm Glocks.* I would buy the gen 4 /19.


Really? How so? I have two gen3 G23's, one of which is my primary carry gun, and they have been flawless as well as accurate. I shoot my primary carry G23 better than I do my gen3 G19.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

cocojo said:


> I own both, I like the Gen 4/23 better but I have to say they are a tough nut. My Glock 19's are much better guns in both 3 & 4 gens. Reliability of the 40 is no where near that of the 9mm Glocks. I would buy the gen 4 /19.


I kinda agree with SouthernBoy on this one. My experience indicates in the later (2005 and on) Gen3 Glocks, 9mm and .40 were neck-and-neck for reliability, but I'd give the tie to the 9mms just because the ammo is less likely to cause problems (.40 ammo just isn't as "mature" as 9mm). In the Gen4 full-size and compact Glocks, I'd probably pick a .40 over a 9mm (I have a Gen4 G22, and have shot Gen4 G23 and G17/G19 models), although I'd probably go back to a 9mm in the subcompact "Baby" Glocks due to control issues and total round count preference.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

I own two 23's a gen 3 and gen 4. The gen 3 went back to Glock with more issues and I tried everything. The gun jammed all the time. Failure to eject, failure to feed and so on. Tried to qualify last year couldn't get through it, much too many problems. Sent the gun to glock they replaced every part in the gun except the slide, barrel and frame. Seems to be working so far. Bought a gen 4 23 and had a failure to feed in the first 200 rounds. I also own a gen 3 /17 a gen 4 /19 and a gen 3/19. I have never and I mean never had one failure of any kind in any of these 9mm Glocks period. These guns just work. The funny part of this is that I shoot better with the 40's, go figure. As for me I am really done with 40 caliber, the nine just works so much better for my liking. As for the thought that the 40 is a better stopped, I've really not see this. It's all about where you put the rounds and how many times you put them there, not caliber. Now I am a glock armorer, so I do know Glock guns very well. I know how to shoot and I'm retired from LE after 30 years. I am also a firearms instructor and advanced instructor since 1978 along with a HK mp-5 instructor, so please don't tell me I'm limp wristing. I also own a g 36 without any problems. Hopefully I answered your question southernboy.


----------

